# Interval International Request First



## islander222 (May 15, 2006)

I exchanged a week online that was eligible for an A/C.  I did a request first.  Within a couple of days I received notice that I received the requested week.  My account never showed that I received the A/C.  I called Interval today.  The rep checked and said yes, I was supposed to receive an A/C for the week I exchanged.  She asked someone in the office why I did not receive my A/C.  When she came back to the phone, she said since I requested first instead of depositing first, I am not eligible for an A/C.  I told her I had never heard that or I would not have done the exchange.  She said she had never known that until today either.

Just wanted to let everyone know about this II policy in case you didn't know either.


----------



## Dave M (May 15, 2006)

Yes, that's II policy and has been discussed numerous times here. 

Accommodation Certificates are offered as an incentive to *deposit* high demand weeks so that II has those weeks available immediately to fulfill requests for them. With a request-first exchange, II doesn't get your week until much later, if at all, thus lessening its value to II. Although using request-first doesn't affect your trading power, it does disqualify you from geting an AC.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2006)

Yes, It is a fairly well known policy.

To get an AC you must deposit your unit with II. A request first exchange doesn't qualify because you only gave II your unit after II had already found you an exchange.

On the other hand. When you search online for what is available, find a good match and do an exchange, you'll qualify for an AC. Because you deposited the unit before you requested an II search.


----------



## BeckyG (May 15, 2006)

If you find a unit online and want to exchange using an undeposited week, make sure you deposit, then exchange.  They will give you the A/C if you do it in that order (I found this out the hard way)!


----------



## jorhett (May 18, 2006)

Sorry, can someone clue me in?  What's is an A/C (Accomodation Certificate?)

Why would I want one?


----------



## Dave M (May 18, 2006)

II offers an incentive to owners of high-demand weeks to deposit them with II. That bonus is an accommodation certificate ("AC"), which can be exchanged for a week through II. Your exchange choices will be limited and generally won’t be prime season weeks. 

In addition, you can use your deposited week to exchange for another week. Thus, you get two vacation weeks by depositing the high-demand week that you own.

There is no guarantee that you'll receive an AC every year you deposit your week. That demand for your week could change. Also, you won't get an AC if you use the request-first method for requesting an exchange, under which you hold onto your week until you get an exchange that's acceptable to you.


----------



## jorhett (May 18, 2006)

Ah, got it.  Thank you.


----------



## CMF (May 19, 2006)

Huh? I was not aware of the oft dicussed policy.  

Charles


----------

